# WOC: Blush Ombres from Spring Colour Forecast



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2010)

ok WOC,

be real with me. in your opinion, which blush ombres are must haves?

i need to know now before i offer my left leg for ripe peach... 

thanks in advance!


----------



## openexpression (Feb 28, 2010)

IMO...Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom. I would've gotten Vibrant Grape also but I already have Dirty Plum, On A Mission, Lovecrush and a few other purple/lilac-y blushes. Azalea Blossom is truly unique and Ripe Peach is just beautiful. HTH!


----------



## Chillicat14 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_IMO...Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom. I would've gotten Vibrant Grape also but I already have Dirty Plum, On A Mission, Lovecrush and a few other purple/lilac-y blushes. Azalea Blossom is truly unique and Ripe Peach is just beautiful. HTH!_

 
I agree. Azalea Blossom is unique and beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And Ripe Peach is gorgeous as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vibrant Grape looks good too. The least amusing to me was Springshine :/.


----------



## Chillicat14 (Feb 28, 2010)

btw this is me wearing azalea blossom. it's has a pretty pink finish. If you're still very undecided, try to try them on before purchasing them! (;


----------



## carrie3579 (Mar 1, 2010)

The only one I regret buying out of the 4 blush ombre's is Springshine. So I would recommend Ripe Peach, Azalea Blossom, and Vintage Grape.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 1, 2010)

Vintage Grape and Ripe Peach are the stand outs for WOC, my mac manager and I talked about it and I was able to swatch all of them, when I went in

Azalea Blossom isn't anything special to me from the swatch I did but if you don't have many pink blushes it may fill a hole in your collection, the lighter skinned MUA's liked Azalea Blossom second to Ripe Peach, then VG, while the dark skinned MUA had it as VG-RP-AB-SS
Springshine was just blah it was the bottom of everyone's list.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would suggest Ripe Peach and Vintage Grape.  I returned Azalea Blossom.  The color is not really suitable for the NW45+ types.  It is a very faint/ashy color when applied.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_ok WOC,

be real with me. in your opinion, which blush ombres are must haves?

i need to know now before i offer my left leg for ripe peach... 

thanks in advance!_

 
I ADORE my Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape is pretty, also. I didn't bother with Ripe Peach b/c I have a similar color. I am interested in RP, but I'm not gonna spend a crazy amount of money to get my hands on it. Ultimately, I don't think it's worth it. It's not some untouchable, rare product.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would say Ripe Peach and Vintage Grape. What I like the most is that the colors have little to no shimmer in them, so i can have color on my cheeks without the sheen. And technically you've got 3 shades in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But honestly as gorgeous as Ripe Peach is, I wouldn't pay more than $30 for it.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 1, 2010)

Ripe Peach barely even showed up on me.  I definitely wouldn't pay the arm and a leg that most people are asking for it.

Vintage Grape didn't really seem any different than Dirty Plum blush, which I already have.

I didn't try the other two.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Mar 1, 2010)

I have to say the only one that really fit me in the store was Vintage Grape. Im NC 50 and the other ones were either barely there, or gave me an ashy look rather then a flushed color. If you are in NY and still looking for these blushes, I know the Macy's in Palisades Center Mall still has them all.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Mar 1, 2010)

I love Azalea Blossom but im NC 35-37 so that works... However my sister is NC 45 and Vintage Grape looks soo good on her so i just gave her that one. Vintage grape was a tad too dark on my skin but on her darker skin it looks very good. Definitely give Vintage Grape a try.


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Mar 1, 2010)

I have all but Springshine and I wear NC25-30.  Ripe peach is definetely a must for me but like someone else mentioned, I would NOT pay more than $30.  This color can be duplicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can every color?!


----------



## bad girl glam (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm NC45 and i got RP and VG.  i wore VG last Friday and i loved it as a contour.


----------



## iadorepretty (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Vintage Grape and Ripe Peach are the stand outs for WOC, my mac manager and I talked about it and I was able to swatch all of them, when I went in

Azalea Blossom isn't anything special to me from the swatch I did but if you don't have many pink blushes it may fill a hole in your collection, the lighter skinned MUA's liked Azalea Blossom second to Ripe Peach, then VG, while the dark skinned MUA had it as VG-RP-AB-SS
Springshine was just blah it was the bottom of everyone's list._

 
i tend to agree with Lapis, i think your favorites would depend on whether you're light-skinned or dark-skinned. for me personally, i prefer Azalea Blossom and Ripe Peach and i'm NC45. while Vintage Grape is a lovely color, it just looks okay on me + i can get the same effect with Dirty Plum.

i've noticed that many of the people that love Vintage Grape are darker than I am and on darker skinned women it looks way better than it does on me. same with Ripe Peach & Azalea Blossom, most lighter-skinned women are really feeling these colors, whereas darker skinned women don't feel they give enough color or look ashy on their skin.

i think Sprinshine is the only one i didn't even bother looking at. it just didn't WOW me and it looked like it would blend into my skin and i have enough bronzers and face powders.

i would suggest going to your local MAC counter/store and testing each one before buying to see which ones work with your complexion.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks everyone for your input!!!

i have vintage grape, and it looks amazing on me! i have dirty plum as well even though i kinda don't need it...

i have springshine as well and i haven't used it yet, but i guess it doesn't hurt to have another bronzer...

i guess i still want to try azalea blossom and ripe peach, even though i've heard everyone's stories...

if anyone out there is like me, you never really stop lusting over a product until you've seen it for yourself and have decided "yes it's perfect" or "no, it's not gonna work..."


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

Ripe Peach is my fave followed by Vintage Grape and Azalea Blossom. I love these blushes, so great for WOC


----------



## DaniCakes (Mar 1, 2010)

I love Vintage Grape and I am in the middle, a C7. The other ones didn't impress me that much.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I love Vintage Grape and I am in the middle, a C7. The other ones didn't impress me that much._

 
I'm with DaniCakes on this one.  I went to the store with every intention of picking up RP because peach blush is my go to.  But RP looked so much like what I have that I'm sure I can dupe that.  Plus the frenzy for it is making me crazy I will be glad for the next "must have" to come along already.  For me VG stood out the most because it is what I wanted On a Mission to be.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have all four blush ombres and I love them equally! Today I wore Springshine on my cheeks and I absolutely love it! On Saturday, I wore Azalea Blossom as highlight and Ripe Peach on my cheeks. The combo is awesome! I even wore Vintage Grape on my cheeks and I love it! I will have to try it with On A Mission as highlight with VG soon.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm NW50 and I looooove Vintage Grape. I'm glad I was able to find it online, cause it was sold out everywhere in stores.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I have all four blush ombres and I love them equally! Today I wore Springshine on my cheeks and I absolutely love it! On Saturday, I wore Azalea Blossom as highlight and Ripe Peach on my cheeks. The combo is awesome! I even wore Vintage Grape on my cheeks and I love it! I will have to try it with On A Mission as highlight with VG soon._

 
I would need to see Azalea Blossom on you.  I have yet to see anyone that is NW45+ that looks good in that blush.  It has an ashy overcast.


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 2, 2010)

ITA I brought them all except Azalea.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I would suggest Ripe Peach and Vintage Grape. I returned Azalea Blossom. The color is not really suitable for the NW45+ types. It is a very faint/ashy color when applied._


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_I love Azalea Blossom but im NC 35-37 so that works... However my sister is NC 45 and Vintage Grape looks soo good on her so i just gave her that one. Vintage grape was a tad too dark on my skin but on her darker skin it looks very good. Definitely give Vintage Grape a try._

 
haha i'm Nw35 in the winter & NW40-42 in the summer. does that mean i have to have both :x HAHA! im such a MAC addict


----------



## kittykit (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm NC35 and I tried both Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom yesterday. They're both lovely colours.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 3, 2010)

RP was the only ombre I got until I read comments on here about VG. I love RP! VG looks good on as well but I didn't have anything like RP so I'm especially fond of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think u should pay a crazy amount of $ 4 RP....especially when things are appearing @ the CCO within a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 3, 2010)

What is RP similar to in the perm line? I'm going to MAC tomorrow to get one (or two) of the blushes before they sell out.

Oh and is it true that the gradual fade effect is only on the top layer of the blushes??


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes Springshine? I had the MA try RP & SS on me, and I absolutely fell in love with SS as a contouring/highlighting blush. RP was nothing special, and I felt like it could be duped. I'm NC45-50 for reference. I also love VG as a contour and blush all-in-one.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_What is RP similar to in the perm line? I'm going to MAC tomorrow to get one (or two) of the blushes before they sell out.

Oh and is it true that the gradual fade effect is only on the top layer of the blushes??_

 
The gradual fade is throughout the blush. There's a light shimmery overspray that is on the top layer of the blushes, which goes away after the first two uses.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_RP was the only ombre I got until I read comments on here about VG. I love RP! VG looks good on as well but I didn't have anything like RP so I'm especially fond of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think u should pay a crazy amount of $ 4 RP....especially when things are appearing @ the CCO within a relatively short amount of time._

 
i am getting a cp for RP and Azalea...should have them in about a week. can't wait to try.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_What is RP similar to in the perm line? I'm going to MAC tomorrow to get one (or two) of the blushes before they sell out.

Oh and is it true that the gradual fade effect is only on the top layer of the blushes??_

 
i haven't heard if anyone found a dupe for RP...i honestly think the peachy blush coming out in the summer launch could be one...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_Am I the only one who likes Springshine? I had the MA try RP & SS on me, and I absolutely fell in love with SS as a contouring/highlighting blush. RP was nothing special, and I felt like it could be duped. I'm NC45-50 for reference. I also love VG as a contour and blush all-in-one._

 
i like my springshine...i think its a great neutral blush for WOC.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, so I bought Ripe Peach and Azaela Blossom today. I swatched Springsheen and Style against Ripe Peach and it stood out, so that justified another peach blush purchase.

I love Azalea Blossom - pretty! VG just didn't do it for me and I've never really been attracted to Dirty Plum blush either so that was a no-no for me.

The rest of the collection looked pretty meh, I didn't buy or want anything else.

@macartists on Twitter are hinting that the Ombre Blushes could be permanent too.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ok, so I bought Ripe Peach and Azaela Blossom today. I swatched Springsheen and Style against Ripe Peach and it stood out, so that justified another peach blush purchase.

I love Azalea Blossom - pretty! VG just didn't do it for me and I've never really been attracted to Dirty Plum blush either so that was a no-no for me.

The rest of the collection looked pretty meh, I didn't buy or want anything else.

@macartists on Twitter are hinting that the Ombre Blushes could be permanent too._

 
@macartists are not real MAC artists.  @macartists are not affiliated with MAC.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_@macartists are not real MAC artists. @macartists are not affiliated with MAC._

 
I figured they weren't MUA's but they tweet as if they're sat at HQ and reel off info that's pretty legit.

Either way, we'll soon see if they're eventually reintroduced as a perm item or not.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha i'm Nw35 in the winter & NW40-42 in the summer. does that mean i have to have both :x HAHA! im such a MAC addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol ,you know what, you might have to ! I was actually given NW35 foundation and that was too orange for skintone but when i did wear it for that week (i had to wait to weekend to return it for a correct color) i did try azalea blossom on top and it definitely did not show up very good. I have to really swirl my 165 in there to make my blush pop with color. I can definitely see you picking up vintage grape while you can (maybe online) and using that one for the summer. Just use a light hand and you should be ok  !


----------



## Miss Virtue (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked up RP, AB and VG! 

Out of the three VG is my fav so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still on the fence about AB! Bought it just so I wouldn't have to hunt it down at a later date!


----------



## Ario2323 (Mar 5, 2010)

Vintage Grape with a light hand is just perfection!!!! The mac artist was showing me the neutral one (cant remember the name) but I looked at the Vintage Grape one and blurted "I want this one!". She was looking at me crazy but oh well, I don't regret getting it! It would be a dream come true if the ombres become permanent!!!


----------



## she (Mar 6, 2010)

i'd love it if they made RP part of the perm collection but am looking forward to finding a dupe once i start to run low. it was exactly what i was looking for, it's not intense color but perfect for layering and giving off a peachy highlight.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok, so i am definitely over Azalea Blossom. Went to my MAC counter and begged the MA to let me look at the sample one, which they'd had hidden behind the counter because they didn't have any to sell, and then i asked if she wouldn't mind applying it on me to see how it would look...and I swear when she handed me a mirror to look, I said "you _did_ apply it, right? with a _blush brush_???" I swear it didn't show on me...if it did, it was very faintly...

and i'm NW 50 for reference.

so yeah, over Azalea Blossom.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i'd love it if they made RP part of the perm collection but am looking forward to finding a dupe once i start to run low. it was exactly what i was looking for, it's not intense color but perfect for layering and giving off a peachy highlight._

 
I like Ripe Peach a lot, however it is very similar to the NARS family of peach/apricot blushes (Gina, Gilda, and Amour, with Amour being the deepest).  I think Gina would be a good dupe color wise, but it is going to have more coverage and pigment whereas RP has more of the finish/effect of a BPB. 

And I agree with others who left Azalea right where it was.  I swatched it on my hand it it was like a light cotton candy/bubble gum pink.  Just too light for my complexion.  Springshine barely showed up, but wasn't doing anything (good or bad) for me.  So I got VG (I love!) and RP.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 12, 2010)

I almost passed out today when I went to find an item, looked, and saw that we had been restocked in blush ombre!  I already have Azalea Blossom and you'd better believe that Ripe Peach will be mine tomorrow!!!! ::rubs hands together greedily::. 

 IMHO, this is the only one that meets a need that hasn't already been met for me.  Azalea Blossom- check; I needed a bubblegum cheek and this does it for me.  VG is gorgeous, but I can't see myself wearing often (and I can just do Dirty Plum to satisfy my purple urges); and Springshine is cute, but for all that, I can just do Golden bronzer....


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 21, 2010)

I've changed my mind about AB, I don't like it much anymore. I managed to get a back up of Ripe Peach though, so good times!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i'd love it if they made RP part of the perm collection but am looking forward to finding a dupe once i start to run low. it was exactly what i was looking for, it's not intense color but perfect for layering and giving off a peachy highlight._

 
what do you layer it with?


----------



## mufey (Mar 21, 2010)

The only thing that I maybe want from this collection is the Springshine blush, does anyone know if this goes on with slightly peachy tones to it? I have enough brown-toned bronzers in my collection but i'd love one with peach in it... Can anyone help me out here? I'm a MAC NC40/42...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_The only thing that I maybe want from this collection is the Springshine blush, does anyone know if this goes on with slightly peachy tones to it? I have enough brown-toned bronzers in my collection but i'd love one with peach in it... Can anyone help me out here? I'm a MAC NC40/42..._

 
springshine is a tan blush, like a bronzer. i wouldn't say this has peach tones to it...you'd probably want ripe peach...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

oh my gosh i have RP (which i loveee heaps!), VG (which i think i need to learn to use, the MA put it on for me & it looked gorgeous! I haven't been able to replicate what she did though, it looks funny when i put it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AB (which i'm debating if i should sell it! i don't want to swatch it because I might want to sell it. Do you guys think it's something i should keep? It looks really nice since it's purple & pink but i just can't decide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help anyone?


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_The only thing that I maybe want from this collection is the Springshine blush, does anyone know if this goes on with slightly peachy tones to it? I have enough brown-toned bronzers in my collection but i'd love one with peach in it... Can anyone help me out here? I'm a MAC NC40/42..._

 
RIPE PEACHHHHHH. you'll love it! I'm currently NC45 (summer) & i love it! I will get fairer in the winter to about NC40 & i think i will still love it!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

I ran out to buy Ripe Peach before it got sold out but sometimes if I don't swirl it correctly, I look orange! Not peach...but like I smeared a carrot on my face.  I'm NC30 so if you're like me, please be sure to check the mirror in direct sunlight before leaving the house. Those darn florescent lights really screw me up.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_lol ,you know what, you might have to ! I was actually given NW35 foundation and that was too orange for skintone but when i did wear it for that week (i had to wait to weekend to return it for a correct color) i did try azalea blossom on top and it definitely did not show up very good. I have to really swirl my 165 in there to make my blush pop with color. I can definitely see you picking up vintage grape while you can (maybe online) and using that one for the summer. Just use a light hand and you should be ok  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun! I just saw this for some weird reason! haha but yea i got RP, VG & AB! now i have way too many blushes! HAHA


----------

